# How do you load up your sanders?



## gtstang8706 (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok, so this is going to be my first year sanding. Im going to purchase a BUYERS Salt Dogg SHPE2000, and plan on installing it myself. Im guessing the actaul wiring will be pretty straight forward, but I am concerned about actually loading and unloading the actual sander. How do you guys load up your sanders and take them back out? Where do you store them? This particular unit weighs about 560 lbs. Thanks in advance!wesport


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I presume you do not have a tractor or loader with a bucket or forks. Do you have a friend that does? Maybe work out a deal to buy some sand and use his tractor.

My first year I found four trees I could back the truck between. Used some boat trailer winches, pulleys, and 3/8 nylon rope. Worked perfectly. I actually preferred that setup over using the skid steer. 

You can also buy/build a steel gantry and use a come-along.


----------



## gtstang8706 (Jul 11, 2009)

Nope, no loader or tractor. I wish! I don't even know anyone with a machine. I thought about using a winch or come a long but can really figure where to mount that. Do you generally leave the sander in the truck All winter? If that's the case, I will just pay someone to load it and unload it at the end of the year.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

i use a engine hoist! works great, its cheap. and safe to use. i load my hi way sander into the back of my 04 dodge.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Salter/sander should stay in truck from 1st prediction of snow until it hits 65* in May Just to be prepared and ready.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

REAPER;1319264 said:


> Salter/sander should stay in truck from 1st prediction of snow until it hits 65* in May Just to be prepared and ready.


it literally takes me less time to install my sander than to hook up to a car trailer. back under, lower sander, 4 straps, plug in controller, go...

id rather not plow with a sander in my truck, much more visible that way. and less wear on both truck and sander.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

trqjnky;1319272 said:


> it literally takes me less time to install my sander than to hook up to a car trailer. back under, lower sander, 4 straps, plug in controller, go...
> 
> id rather not plow with a sander in my truck, much more visible that way. and less wear on both truck and sander.


True. In my case that is not an option. At times I wish I had 2 trucks. One just for plowing and the other for salting. My unit with the liquid tank is over 1,000 lbs and the distance travel time between lots just would not be a option to do that.

I could knock off a bunch of time from plowing time if the salter were not back there most times loaded. payup


----------



## gtstang8706 (Jul 11, 2009)

Trqjnjy- I didn't eve thin of that! Seems like a good idea. An engine hoist will lift that high?


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

yup my dodge sits pretty high. it does just fine


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

3 guys can easily lift that box into the back of a truck. Well, i dont know about easily... but it can be done. I have the 1500 which isnt much lighter and two of us can lift it in and out of the back of my truck. Couple buddies and a 12 pack is cheaper than paying someone with a skidder to load it for you.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

REAPER;1319281 said:


> ...I could knock off a bunch of time from plowing time if the
> salter were not back there most times loaded. payup


Why does the spreader slow you down? Plowing with weight is faster.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

I always used a forklift, skid steer or front loader. I have also done it with 2 come-alongs under a stand.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I've been in your shoes and its a pita! How much salting do you have? I did all our rock salting with a Fisher 1000 set up with a Karrier 080 vibrator and had a local supplier load me up every storm with bulk. I just shoveled it into the hopper and away I went. Point is I did a lot with a tailgate spreader for years. I can tell you now that we have a skid steer and a shop things are like night and day. But like someone else said..if you can sucker a few guys for 10 minutes you should be able to load that.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

2COR517;1319331 said:


> Why does the spreader slow you down? Plowing with weight is faster.


Well for small lots I would somewhat agree. But I do large lots. Almost all are 4acres plus. Before I started salting I could zip down one lane do a quick donut and zip back down throwing the other-way and repeat until lot was clear and someone would come behind me and salt.

Then I got the tailgate salter and although I plowed the same way when I would do a donut to turn around I either lost bags of salt from sliding off or the truck rear end took a lot more abuse so things slowed down some. But the ability to salt saved some time for the guy that use to come after me and I got more hours.

Now with the 2 yd v-box I have to go way to fast to safely control the truck in order to whip it around. So it is more like, stop-3-point turn- repeat until lot is done. I save time by not loading bags 1 by 1 but the turn around time now seems like it is adding a hour to some of my bigger lots unless I run empty then get the salt after lot is plowed which involves more windshield time.

Last year was my 1st with the v-box and hopefully I learned a few tricks to pick the speed up again for time it takes to get it all done in a comfortable time without bangin up on the truck to much.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

Not to hijack OP but im looking into my first REAL sander as well, not my tailgate rig and im wondering what you guys do if you have to get loaded with sand or salt or both and you dont use it all. then you sit with it loaded till the next storm??? cant waste it


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

getsum;1319400 said:


> Not to hijack OP but im looking into my first REAL sander as well, not my tailgate rig and im wondering what you guys do if you have to get loaded with sand or salt or both and you dont use it all. then you sit with it loaded till the next storm??? cant waste it


Not a good idea! Will freez solid! Either keep the truck in the warm garage or spin off what's left!

We also use a hoist to take the salters out.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

REAPER;1319374 said:


> Well for small lots I would somewhat agree. But I do large lots. Almost all are 4acres plus. Before I started salting I could zip down one lane do a quick donut and zip back down throwing the other-way and repeat until lot was clear and someone would come behind me and salt.
> 
> Then I got the tailgate salter and although I plowed the same way when I would do a donut to turn around I either lost bags of salt from sliding off or the truck rear end took a lot more abuse so things slowed down some. But the ability to salt saved some time for the guy that use to come after me and I got more hours.
> 
> ...


That is a interesting way of plowing, if I would see any of our guys on purpose doing a half donut every time they would have to make a turn or sliding out the rear end every time they turn that would most likely be the last time plowing for them. No matter how open the lot is, a $44k truck is to expensive to be "throwing" around...


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Pennings Garden;1321237 said:


> That is a interesting way of plowing, if I would see any of our guys on purpose doing a half donut every time they would have to make a turn or sliding out the rear end every time they turn that would most likely be the last time plowing for them. No matter how open the lot is, a $44k truck is to expensive to be "throwing" around...


I have been driving farm trucks and equipment since I was 13. I have been plowing since soon after I turned 18. I have never plowed with anything but my own truck. I believe I know the limitations of what I own, drive and repair.

Interesting you would get rid of a experienced plow driver for the way he drives his OWN truck and preforms all the repairs himself. 

If you are spending $44k on a truck you should look around more. :salute:


----------



## gtstang8706 (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm thinking I'll pick up an engine hoist at harbor freight and see how that works. I'll post what happens. Also, thx to everyone that helped me with my plow questions. I'm getting the new blade installed on thurs.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

REAPER;1321421 said:


> I have been driving farm trucks and equipment since I was 13. I have been plowing since soon after I turned 18. I have never plowed with anything but my own truck. I believe I know the limitations of what I own, drive and repair.
> 
> Interesting you would get rid of a experienced plow driver for the way he drives his OWN truck and preforms all the repairs himself.
> 
> If you are spending $44k on a truck you should look around more. :salute:


All our guy drive our equipment, We use no employee owned equipment. In the kind of work we do (shopping centers/malls) I think it looks unprofessional, but to each their own, every company can have their own look at things.

And 44k for a truck, I was being conservative, you go and price out any 1 ton pick up with a extended or crew cap with a diesel engine and let me know what you come up with, even on sale i think you'll be spending 10k more then the 44k I mentioned.

Back to the OP;

You can order warehouse shelving at Northern Tool that is 10' wide and 10' high, you can back you truck right under it and lower you sander in you truck with a come-a-long or a winch.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

gtstang8706;1321486 said:


> I'm thinking I'll pick up an engine hoist at harbor freight and see how that works. I'll post what happens. Also, thx to everyone that helped me with my plow questions. I'm getting the new blade installed on thurs.


the engine hoist works awsome. i was going to build a steel whatchamacallit two pole going vertivle and one horizontal, then using a chain hoist to load and unload, but the engine hoist is just too handy


----------



## gtstang8706 (Jul 11, 2009)

That's great, thank god for these forums or I prob would be looking to buy a loader! But I guess that's not really a bad thing!


----------

